# Tamp Pressure



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

What is the ideal tamping pressure that I need to be aiming for with the classic and how do I measure it.

Cheers


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

30lbs is standard. Try practicing on bathroom scales.

You can get calibrated tampers from Espro, or pressure click tamping mats too. But easiest is just to learn what 30lbs kinda feels like and work from there.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

shrink said:


> 30lbs is standard. Try practicing on bathroom scales.
> 
> You can get calibrated tampers from Espro, or pressure click tamping mats too. But easiest is just to learn what 30lbs kinda feels like and work from there.


Thanks....sounds like I need to purchase some bathroom scales.

Is there a way without scales?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

GS11 said:


> What is the ideal tamping pressure that I need to be aiming for with the classic and how do I measure it.
> 
> Cheers


Firstly, how are your current shots turning out? Do they taste OK? If so, you don't need to worry about tamping pressure too much.

I've had two Classics over last twelve years (pre-Philips). Never had any tamp pressure issues - the Classic is pretty forgiving. Upgraded to a Silvia - whole different ball game. Had to pay much more attention to grind, dosage and tamp.

So, that's the beauty of the Gaggia Classic - it's very forgiving.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Different strokes for different folks. I'd avoid sticking to absolute values and try to experiment.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

GS11 said:


> Thanks....sounds like I need to purchase some bathroom scales.
> 
> Is there a way without scales?


Yeah, the other items I mentioned


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If you can tip the portafilter upside down without the coffee falling out you have tamped hard enough

It doesn't take much pressure but you'll soon know if the tamp is too light


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Firstly, how are your current shots turning out? Do they taste OK? If so, you don't need to worry about tamping pressure too much.
> 
> I've had two Classics over last twelve years (pre-Philips). Never had any tamp pressure issues - the Classic is pretty forgiving. Upgraded to a Silvia - whole different ball game. Had to pay much more attention to grind, dosage and tamp.
> 
> So, that's the beauty of the Gaggia Classic - it's very forgiving.


Have had the classic since christmas and have been using with reasonable success. Unfortunately the zass is not able to grind fine enough and I am shortly upgrading to mc2 .

Just getting a few things in place before grinder arrives. I have done the opv mod and have some digital 0.1g scales on order.

Also have been researching technique hence my post.

Encoraging to hear the Classic is "forgiving"



shrink said:


> Yeah, the other items I mentioned


Sorry! it would help if I fully read replies







!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Glenn said:


> If you can tip the portafilter upside down without the coffee falling out you have tamped hard enough
> 
> It doesn't take much pressure but you'll soon know if the tamp is too light


Thanks will give it a try.


----------

